
Want to hire a programmer? Make sure the job interview includes coding - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/career/121606/want-hire-a-programmer-make-sure-job-interview-includes-coding
======
megamark16
A local tech training company asked my boss to come in and be a part of a
panel at a little conference they were holding. He came back with the
impression that they teach a lot of how to code, maintain servers, etc, but
nothing about version control, refactoring, test driven development, etc.

At my last job I sat in on a few interviews and we always asked them to do a
few simple programming tasks, just to give us an idea of whether or not they
knew anything at all. I felt kinda silly asking them to do really easy stuff,
but the ones who could do it didn't mind at all, and the ones that
couldn't...well I'm glad I asked.

When I interviewed for my current job the lead developer had me come in for a
second interview and sit down for an hour or so and write a quick little
Django application. Basic stuff, create an app with a login, file upload, list
entries, etc. It gave me confidence knowing that I would be working with
people who expected that I already know this.

------
SanjayUttam
I thought we established this a long time ago?

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

